# Blue gsd meets white gsd



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello everybody 

Here are some pics of our girl Enakai having some fun with her friend Happy, a white gsd, in the park this morning


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful photos!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Those are really beautiful pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pictures, looks like a good morning...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like they were having a blast! Gorgeous dogs :wub:


----------

